

Ask HN: How to get back to Unix after a sales job? - iapetos

I am currently working in Marketing /Sales. I do have a bachelors in CS and how I got here is a whole different story. However, I do feel left out of the IT race, for the lack of better words. So to sum up I had an IT background wherein I had a month or so of UNIX admin mentoring/training. It was Solaris mostly and I loved it. But I moved on to seek a challenging opportunity. That being said I still want to do some Unix Admin on the side. What would be a good resource or who will be willing to hire me for remote work or something of that sort ? Please advise
======
shaunxcode
just do it? I'd suggest spinning up a few flavors of *nix on aws/linode or
what not (which you can probably do at the free tier level) and just get to
grips w/ the different package managers and what not. I'd also say brush up on
your bash skills and probably pick up python and node js while you are at it.

~~~
iapetos
so when u say free tier level are you referring to linode or AWS ? because I
do not see any free subscription on linode and I am still browsing AWS. Can
you please let me know what you are referring to since what you suggested
sounds like a good idea to me.

EDIT: I found it on AWS. This sounds good I am about to signup. Thanks again.

